# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] للمبتدئين فى عالم البورصة

## saladino

[frame="2 80"]*

يجب أن يعلم من يريد دخول الأسواق المالية أن هناك نوعان من المتعاملين فى البورصة 



النوع الأول يسمى 
(investor) مستثمر 


وهو الفرد أو المؤسسة التى تشترى الأسهم وتحتفظ بها لمدة طويلة قد تصل إلى سنوات وهذا النوع من الإستثمار يسمي 
( Long term investment )

أى استثمار طويل الأمد …أو بصورة عامة يطلق على هذا التعامل 
( إستثمار) 


النوع الثانى يسمى 
(trader) مضارب 

وهو الفرد أو المؤسسة التى تشترى الأسهم وتبيعها فى نفس اليوم أو اليوم التالى أو خلال فترة أقل من ثلاث أسابيع؛ وهذا النوع من التعامل يطلق عليه 
( short term investment )

أى استثمار قصير الأمد.....و بصورة عامة يطلق على هذا النوع من التعامل
(مضاربة) 



وعليك أخى الكريم قبل أن تضع قدمك داخل البورصة أن تحدد هدفك أولا…



هل ستختار الإستثمار؟



هل ستختار المضاربة؟



أم تريد ممارسة النوعين معا؟!!



ولا تسألنى أو تسأل أى مخلوق عن أى النوعين أفضل….



لأن كل نوع منهم له خططه وأساليبه واستراتيجياته المنفصلة تماما عن النوع الآخر..



وأيضا كل شخص يتعامل فى البورصة له صفات وميول وقدرات ذهنية وقدره على التفرغ الكامل أو الجزئى للبورصة خاصة به فقط ويختلف بها عن الآخرين...



وبالتالى قد يجد شخصا ما نفسه فى ممارسة أى من السياستين ولا يجدها فى الأخرى.. والعكس صحيح فقد يفشل شخص ما فى إختيار النوع الذى يلائم قدراته الخاصة فيفشل فشلا ذريعا فى البورصة بينما يحقق نجاحا ملحوظا إذا إستطاع إدراك قدراته وميوله فى الوقت المناسب وإتجه بها نحو الطريق السليم

منقول للفائدة*[/frame]

----------


## ساسى

شكرا يا سلادينو على المعلومات القيمه....

----------


## saladino

*



			
				شكرا يا سلادينو على المعلومات القيمه....
			
		

شكرا على التعليق والمرور بالتوفيق*

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
معلومات  مفيده  يا صلادينو 
شكراا جزيلا

----------


## ابن البلد

معلومات كويسة صلادينو شكرا علي النقل

----------


## saladino

*



			
				معلومات كويسة صلادينو شكرا علي النقل
			
		

حمد لله على السلامة
شكرا ياباشا على التعليق منورنا على طول*

----------


## amr emam

معلومات ممتازه صلادينو 

تسلم ايدك 

عمرو امام

----------


## saladino

> معلومات ممتازه صلادينو 
> 
> تسلم ايدك 
> 
> عمرو امام


مشكور ياعمرو
على التعليق والتواصل

----------


## nmeh61

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات

----------


## saladino

> شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات


شكرا على التعليق 
ومرحبا بك معنا فى اللمنتدى

----------


## اسكندرانى

موضوع جميل اخى صلادينو

----------


## kethara

*أخى صلادينو

سلمت يداك بما جادت به من فائدة

مع تحيتى*

----------


## saladino

*



			
				موضوع جميل اخى صلادينو
			
		

مشكور اخى اسكندرانى على التواصل والتعليق




			
				أخى صلادينو

سلمت يداك بما جادت به من فائدة

مع تحيتى
			
		

شكرا للمرور والتعليق الطيب*

----------


## محمد أمير

*الأخ صلادينو

بارك الله لك الموضوع رائع
سلمت يداك

اللى يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## saladino

شكرا امير

----------


## الجن5

ممكن مساعدة انا عضو جديد في المنتدي وأريد أشتري أسهم بس مش عارف كيفية الشراء خصوصا أنا أعمل في الكويت يعني خارج مصر أنا سمعت أنه عن طريق شركات الوساطة المالية في مصر وأرسلت لعدة شركات ولم يتم الرد على استفساري فممكن مساعدة منكم

----------


## saladino

جميع الاخوة والاخوات فى المنتدى شكراً لكم على المرور الكريم

----------


## الكابتن كابو

:y: الموضوع جميل بجدوالله    انا لسه هحاول اجازف فى الموضوع ده وادخل البرصه :f:

----------


## فرفوته

شكرا صلادينو بس سؤال ما هو معني سهم اوعي تقول لي دليل الملكيه  و لا سهم في الايد انت مالك و رايح في حديد

----------


## queen.nahed

شكرا خيو على هذه الكلمات القليله الكثيرة الفائده
يعطيك العافيه

----------

